# Service plan cost



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

I just bought a TiVo Bolt after 10 years with satellite. I haven't activated yet, and my eyes popped out a bit with the $549 all-in service cost. Is this the same price that everyone gets, or are there ways to get a better deal (i.e. I remember there used to be multi-unit discounts - I have an ancient TiVo with Lifetime that I could fire up and reactivate if that would let me save money)?

I had always bought lifetime before, but at that price, I'm guessing I would stick with an annual subscription.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

SleepyBob said:


> I just bought a TiVo Bolt after 10 years with satellite. I haven't activated yet, and my eyes popped out a bit with the $549 all-in service cost. Is this the same price that everyone gets, or are there ways to get a better deal (i.e. I remember there used to be multi-unit discounts - I have an ancient TiVo with Lifetime that I could fire up and reactivate if that would let me save money)?
> 
> I had always bought lifetime before, but at that price, I'm guessing I would stick with an annual subscription.


nope they no longer offer discounted rates


----------



## zealgroup (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a TiVo Roamio 3TB with a couple of Mini's and a streaming box connected to it. I contacted TiVo to cancel my subscription, I was offered a $199 lifetime package. I told him it was more than I really want to pay I don't use it much, he did some checking and offered me a $99 lifetime package. I took the deal. This happened last week.

I was told that if you have one year of service they have the discount. I assume this is only available if you're about to cancel.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Okay, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

zealgroup said:


> I have a TiVo Roamio 3TB with a couple of Mini's and a streaming box connected to it. I contacted TiVo to cancel my subscription, I was offered a $199 lifetime package. I told him it was more than I really want to pay I don't use it much, he did some checking and offered me a $99 lifetime package. I took the deal. This happened last week.


Ya. Someone else told me if you've been paying monthly or annually for a year or two, they can reduce the cost of lifetime, in consideration of what you've already paid to date on that box.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

SleepyBob said:


> ......... I had always bought lifetime before, but at that price, I'm guessing I would stick with an annual subscription.


TiVo's mission accomplished!


----------

